# Sorry for Forum Problems



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I want to apologize to everyone for the forum being down. 

Over the last month, things have been going wacky, and its basically because the severs are overloaded with so much action. Thats a good thing! I had to move the forum to a more dedicated server. Or my hosting company did, which is a great company, very patient with all the problems. 

When the forum crashed, I was at the hospital and my hands were tied. My grandmother had a stroke and is about to pass away, so I just had to turn the forum off until I could get it up and running. 

It had to be restored to April 27th, so anything posted after that is gone. 
If you are missing images etc... Im sorry they may or may not be back. 

I had two options, either run the forum with no image uploads and attachments or upgrade it to the new server. I did not see how we could have a forum and not see lots of photos of the cute pups!

I still need to do some maintenance work, although I dont know when. Im packing up my house and studio and getting ready to move to Idaho. The drive across country depends on the timing of my Grandmothers death. Needless to say the next week or two will be swamped for me. 

SO thats what is going on with the forum and with me. If you all encounter any problems, please let me know. I will try to respond right away, but I am currently trying to not lose my mind.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:grouphug:Melissa, I'm very sorry to hear about your grandmother and that you had to deal with this during this time. You've really had a tough time of it over the past year. I hope things start getting better soon. Thanks for taking the time to get this back up and running while dealing with everything else in your life.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, thanks so much for bringing the forum back! It was sorely missed. I hope things get better for you soon and I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, Melissa! I have several comments:

1. How is your Grandma? I am sorry for your family.
2. I often go days without getting on this site, but when it is off line, I am at a loss.
3. Thank you Melissa, for all you have done here.
4. I consider many of you friends. I can't imagine how I would feel if we could not contact each other.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry for all you're going through Melissa. Please take care of yourself and your family, don't worry about this stuff.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone! And I am doing OK.... my grandmother is a strong lady, but she is 90 and my dads death last month really took a toll on her. Losing a child, and at her age, was not easy. She is basically not aware of anything. Hospice is taking good care of her, and she is going through the process of death. 

And because I like to challenge myself, between my dads death and my grandmothers stroke, I left my boyfriend of ten years, and now am a single girl!!!
This means no more fancy trips, but I am moving to Idaho so I can be closer to the parks. I will open a studio there... I have a big house I leased, I still say we have a Hav Forum CONVENTION! 

Thanks so much for all the support and nice emails and pms I have been getting, it is appreciated!!!!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your Grandmother. They are greatest. 

No problem with regard to the Forum - family first. A lessen learned by me again. Do not take things for granted. I missed it this morning and was frightened that it was gone. Thank you as always for this wonderful site and all of the hard work you put into it and the calenders.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks so much for attending to that even with all the stuff going on in your personal life. Those of us with recent puppies or about to bring home puppies are VERY grateful, I would be lost without this site. 

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. Blessings on her journey! And for you in your new life.  Change is good.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Melissa,

I am so sorry you are going through so much. I hope you can get settled and start enjoying life again. Thanks for everything.

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Thank you everyone! And I am doing OK.... my grandmother is a strong lady, but she is 90 and my dads death last month really took a toll on her. Losing a child, and at her age, was not easy. She is basically not aware of anything. Hospice is taking good care of her, and she is going through the process of death.
> 
> And because I like to challenge myself, between my dads death and my grandmothers stroke, I left my boyfriend of ten years, and now am a single girl!!!
> This means no more fancy trips, but I am moving to Idaho so I can be closer to the parks. I will open a studio there... I have a big house I leased, I still say we have a Hav Forum CONVENTION!
> ...


Wow Melissa, talk about redefining yourself! That takes a lot of guts. I realize some of these experiences are not by choice but you've got a lot of guts girl and I applaud the steps you're taking. Hang in there. A Idaho Hav Forum Convention is a grand idea!!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Melissa,

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. 

Thanks for all your hard work with the forum . . . we truly appreciate your efforts.

While I'm not certain what I could do to help, I would be glad to assist in any way that you think would be helpful.

Thanks again for all your efforts,

Arlene


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa,

It has been a challenging year for you but I have no doubt with your strength you'll get through it and come out at the other end better than ever. Good luck with the move and the new chapter you'll be starting.

I'm sad for your impending loss of your grandmother but I'm happy for her that she'll be reunited with her son. God bless her on her journey.

As for this place, the quickest way to know just how addicted you are is to take it away for awhile.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, just a big Thanks! for getting the forum up again with all you are going through. Sorry about your Grandmother. Hope your move goes well. :hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Melissa, thank you for bringing our drug back, LOL. 

Wow, I thought my life was crazy this year, but you are a little ahead of me with yours. Sending you strength and positivity in the new chapter of your life. You seem to be a power woman so I'm not really worried :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa, :hug: I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your father and now this with your grandmother...and the boyfriend too.. even when it's our choice, change can be hard. (sometimes exciting too!) Thank you for getting the forum back up in the midst of all you're going through! I hope things fall into place and the move is easy on you and the doggies!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Melissa, what a crazy time for you. I'm very sorry to hear about your Grandmother. As everyone else has said, take care of yourself and your family first. Good luck with your move and your new life! Thank you so much for what you do here for us. I would be at a total loss without this site.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Melissa, thanks for bringing the forum back so fast inspite of the difficult time. I am sorry to hear about your grandmother. I hope the upcoming changes will bring a lot of positivity and joy to you. Thanks for all the hard work and effort you put in to run this great site!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Melissa:

First & Foremost-take care of yourself-I missed the forum but family comes before anything else. I am so sorry to read about the closing time for your Grandmother-it's never easy to let a loved one go but just know when the time comes she will always be looking down at you and smiling.

I am up for a Forum convention in Idaho-never been there but would love to see that part of the country.

Good luck with the move and all that follows.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, you need to take care of you first! I think it is beyond unbelievable that you took the time to get the forum back up and running. You are insane sometimes! (And you know that I only mean that with the fondest slant. LOL) Who cares if some days were missing? Not us.

You are amazing. Peace and love, my friend.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure are a lot of things going on in your life, Melissa! It might be 'understandable' that your g'mother is leaving, but it's still hard. I hope her passing is peaceful and painless. (((hugs)))

Thank you ever so much for figuring out how to get the forum up and running again. Man, I don't envy you the job! It was actually suprising how much time I had for other things while it was down though! :suspicious: LOL


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Melissa-So sorry to hear about your Grandmother. Take care of yourself. Thank you so much forgetting the forum up and running again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa- Definitely take care of yourself. Sending hugs your way.

Thanks for getting the forum back. It is a wonderful place and I am excited to meet southeast forum members for the first time tomorrow


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Mellissa,
Thanks so much for all of your hard work and getting the forum back up and going. 

I am so sorry to hear about your grandmom and all of your losses. Please, take care of yourself first! Best of luck with your move.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm very sorry about your grandmother. 
Thank you so much for all you do here.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of your Grandmother Melissa. It is never easy even when expected. Make sure you take the time you need.:hug:

Thank you for all your work on the forum. Life just isn't the same when you can't check in on the forum and see posts from friends. I do have to say however----I did get more done around the house though (Marj and I both made the same observation--SCARY huh Marj!?!!?? )

Thanks Melissa:hug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....So sorry about your family! 

And, Thank you so much for letting us know about the server problems. I miss this place when I can't get on the forum. You are the greatest! Hang in there!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Melissa,
I'm sorry to hear about the losses you have had and are about to have. 

I hope your move goes well--I love Idaho, myself! I don't know where you are moving from, but Idaho tends to have a little slower pace than the bigger cities.
I was in a mini-panic without the Forum! What on earth would I do without my "habit" of choice?! I kept checking all day to see if it was okay, again. 

Thank you so much for providing this place for us all to gather and exchange friendships!!

And, now I need to start gathering e-mail addresses incase (gasp!) the worst might happen again for longer! :ranger:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dear Melissa, 

I have not had the pleasure of meeting you, but I want you to know that you have; brighten my world, gave me a place to seek information on my boys, the capability to help others as they have helped me, friendships, laughter, tears and the list goes on and on. I want to thank you. You are a very special person to take all the time, effort and I am sure finances to allow the people who love Havanese to gather and share. 

Starting life over is not easy and I wish you the best on your journey and future endeavors.

So sorry to hear about your father and grandmother, and my wish for you is inner peace. My gosh, girl you are handling so much &#8230; and yet you took the time to fix the forum &#8230;. You are amazing and I hope one day we will cross paths and I will have the pleasure of meeting you in person.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa, so you going to try and make it for Chicago in August? Come onnnnnnnn... drinks on Amanda!

Ryan


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Melissa, I'm so sorry to hear about all that you're going through and then having to deal with the forum on top of it all! :hug:
Idaho's not to far away from me...I'd love to drive over for a Hav forum convention.  Good luck with your move
Thanks for getting it back up and running so quickly...I was having some serious withdrawls..lol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Melissa,
Really, thank you for taking your time to get the forum back up, and I am sorry that this year has been so very difficult for you.

I am kind of glad you are moving to Idaho, a little closer to us…. And I love the idea of a Havanese convention.

You know if you ever needed anything we would be there for you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::hug:*Melissa*:hug::grouphug:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Melissa!

I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother, so close to the lost of your father.

I am very, very grateful that you take your time to give us havanese crazy people a meeting place "in the middle of the world". I love this forum, and most of the that it is filled with wonderful people and their love for their dogs...but also because the "tone" here always is very nice and friendly...a grate place to spend time in...even too much sometimes

Good luck with your move, and your new house, studio and life situation..."The world is a oyster..."


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Melissa, 
So sorry to hear what you've been through so much. :grouphug: I hope things start to look up for you and I hope you the best on your upcoming move. This forum is a great resource! However, I agree with others that you need to take care of yourself first.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Melissa, I had what I called my "Jerry Springer episode year" and I came out of it stronger. Wasn't fun while I was in the midst of it but you'll get through it and be so proud of yourself when you do.

Hang in there my forum-friend. I can never repay you for the gift you've given me in this forum. :hug:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Melissa, it sounds like you are just as strong as your Grandmother...and brave too. Thanks for taking care of the forum while dealing with some major life issues. We all missed it that is for sure.

Take care, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So sorry Melissa for all you are going through. 

And thank you so much for all you do for the forum.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

]
Melissa I am so sorry for your loss. I can not even image losing a parent. It must be difficult.You and your family are in my thought and prayers. 

I am excited for your new chapter in your life with moving and opening up a studio. i am sure everything will fall in place beautifully. You are such a great person ( yeah I know I really dont know you but I sense it ):bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Melissa, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your father and your grandmother going into hospice. I'm also sorry that you are dealing with the end of your relationship with your boyfriend. I honestly don't know how you are handling all of this so well and how you managed to find time to get things back up for the forum. I think Idaho will be a new beginning for you and will really make you happy with all the amazing scenery. Thank you so much for the time and money you have poured into this forum. I am so happy to have it, and it has helped me tremendously.:hug: 
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, welcome back my friend - I have missed seeing you post but knew you were going through some things that were very hard & couldn't be changed. It sounds like you have come through stronger than ever - which is "just like you"!! You are such a great person and you know we all appreciate the things you do for us and the forum.
Your move is a "new life" for you - scary, but very exciting - and I know you will have a blast. I cannot wait to see what you choose for your next blog, and pics of your new place. By the way - I have not seen Goldie and Stogie pictures lately - wanna share those two with us??? 
Laurie


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Melissa, so very sorry to hear about your grandmother. You definitely have both strength and courage in abundance!

I can't believe you're moving to from Texas to Idaho. Boy you must love them taters ;-)

Count me in for a convention in your backyard!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!

Well when I went to ID to look for a house last week, I stayed in the parks and photographed a Grizz for several hours, and saw TEN owls. I knew I was making the right decision.  

Who doesnt like a good plate of au gratins? haha


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Melissa...I am sorry to hear about your grandmother, but Hospice is a God send, as my mom is also under their care.

I pray all will go well with your move and that your life will soon settle into a wonderful new adventure! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, you rock! I am sorry about your grandma and your difficult year. Only good things for you my friend in this year to come! and thank you again for this wonderful place.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Melissa,
So sorry about your Grandmother. I hope her passing is a gentle one.

So many changes in your life! I wish you the best in your new endeavors and the move and I thank you so much for this forum.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Times They Are A Changin - by Bob Dylan 

Come gather 'round people 
Wherever you roam 
And admit that the waters 
Around you have grown 
And accept it that soon 
You'll be drenched to the bone. 
If your time to you 
Is worth savin' 
Then you better start swimmin' 
Or you'll sink like a stone 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

Come writers and critics 
Who prophesize with your pen 
And keep your eyes wide 
The chance won't come again 
And don't speak too soon 
For the wheel's still in spin 
And there's no tellin' who 
That it's namin'. 
For the loser now 
Will be later to win 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

Come senators, congressmen 
Please heed the call 
Don't stand in the doorway 
Don't block up the hall 
For he that gets hurt 
Will be he who has stalled 
There's a battle outside 
And it is ragin'. 
It'll soon shake your windows 
And rattle your walls 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

Come mothers and fathers 
Throughout the land 
And don't criticize 
What you can't understand 
Your sons and your daughters 
Are beyond your command 
Your old road is 
Rapidly agin'. 
Please get out of the new one 
If you can't lend your hand 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

The line it is drawn 
The curse it is cast 
The slow one now 
Will later be fast 
As the present now 
Will later be past 
The order is 
Rapidly fadin'. 
And the first one now 
Will later be last 
For the times they are a-changin'


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well when I went to ID to look for a house last week, I stayed in the parks and photographed a Grizz for several hours, and saw TEN owls. I knew I was making the right decision.
> 
> Who doesnt like a good plate of au gratins? haha


I'll make you a deal. You can have my au gratin and I'll snag your plate of breakfast trout. LOL! I was amused at how many places up there served trout, especially at breakfast. :hungry:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother, this year has definitely thrown you one too many curve balls. You do sound upbeat about your move, I am glad you are taking a plunge so many would be afraid of doing to do what makes YOU happy.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Melissa, I know we are all greatful that you take such god care of the forum, but we also understand you need to take care of yourself. We will keep you and your Grandmother in our thoughts! Be well.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Melissa, thanks for the forum. You are an inspiration to us all...

As for your grandmother... what a life! 90 years old! May she have a peaceful farewell.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*Melissa, Where in Idaho are you moving to?* My husband and I lived in Idaho until 1973 when we moved to Oregon.

Thank you so much for taking to time to get the forum back and running. I felt lost without it!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

It takes a strong person to take on these challenges head on! I am sorry to hear about your dad and now your grandmother's health deteriorating so rapidly. I haven't been here too long and know very few people, but if you need to vent, talk or just a shoulder, We are here!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw Melissa I am so very sorry. Glad the forum is back. YOu have so much on your plate right now. I second what Zury said. We are here for you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa, we are so sorry to herar about your grandmother, and hope she has had a long happy life. 

As for the forum we all missed it, you do a bigger service to the Havanes world than you probably know. In fact, to my DH, Smarty and I met the most wonderful members and their babies at a play date today that would have never happened without you and this Forum.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Melissa,

Wow you've been through so much! I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. I hope you enjoy Idaho! Thanks for all you do for the forum!

Marie


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

melissa, you have done so much for all of us, good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ I'm so sorry your plate has been so full this year. Losing a loved one is never easy. Losing two so close together is even harder. Add to that, a major life change and move, all I can say is my prayers are with you, my friend. :hug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yall are all SO SWEET! It makes it worth it. And really I dont do TOO MUCH. When it was down, it was more communicating with the hosting company.. I dont want you to think Im back here slaving away. Most of the work was done in the beginning or when I have to add stuff.. etc... 

I am moving to Idaho Falls. Its southeast... I wanted to get as close to Yellowstone and Jackson as possible, but in a town big enough for my portrait studio. 

I am SO happy we have a lot of northwest members. We will have to plan something.

Grandmother ( memaw) is still hanging on! Im not sure if that is good or bad, since its a matter of days and she is not aware of anything.. not in a coma.. but not alert. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Melissa, I love the name Memaw . . . that's what my DH called his sweet grandmother. It is so painful for us to watch the ones we love slipping away, but I am sure you brought much joy to her as well as your dad. It is such a blessing to have grandparents in our lives growing up . . . I am glad you have had her for so long. 

I did not even know the forum was down as it happened to hit at a time when I was actually off for a few days. Got word about it from Maryam, and then I immediately started stalking the site until it reappeared. Thank you thank you!!! This site is the best and has helped so many of us . . . all of you are wonderful friends, and Melissa, you are to thank for providing this. Best of luck with your move . . . that is a beautiful part of the country.


----------

